# Zusammenhang Ontologie und Metadaten



## roger (19. Apr 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute!
Ich hab da eine Frage an die Experten.

In der Informatik wird eine Ontologie, im Prinzip als Konzeptualisierung eines Anwendungsbereichs definiert.

Im Prinzip bildet man damit oft Klassen und ihre Beziehungen ab und kann dann aus dieser Wissensbasis Schlüsse ziehen.


Bsp (Simpel): Mensch <--subClass-- Schüler

Würde bedeuten, dass falls irgendwo eine Schüler vorkommt man schließen kann, dass er ein Mensch ist. (Also ähnlich Objektorientierung). So könnte ich mehr oder weniger die Welt Konzeptualisiert abbilden.

Oft werden Metadaten (Also Daten über Daten wie Autor,Erstellungsdatum, usw) im Kontext von Ontologien genannt.
(Dublin Core zum Beispiel)

Weiß jemand vielleicht wie der Zusammenhang zwischen Metadaten und Ontologien ist? Ideen wären sehr hilfreich.

Meine Idee: Ontologien beschreiben eine Wissensbasis konzeptuell. Metadaten basieren (müssen aber nicht darauf basieren!!) oft auf einer im Hintergrund stehenden Ontologie. 
Bsp: Ontologie:  Klasse Schüler  Metadaten: Fritz,Schüler

Bin für jede anregung, verbesserung, berichtigung offen!
mfg
roger


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Apr 2005)

> Weiß jemand vielleicht wie der Zusammenhang zwischen Metadaten und Ontologien ist?
> 
> Bin für jede anregung, verbesserung, berichtigung offen!



Meine erste Anregung: gewöhn dir an, dich klarer und genauer auszudrücken, sonst wird das ganze in sinnloses Wischiwaschi ausarten...

Lies einfach mal nach: http://www.w3.org/2001/sw/

dort findest du auch weiterführende Links (etwa zum Background, das ganze war in Logikerkreisen schon lange abgehandelt)


----------



## roger (20. Apr 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine erste Anregung: gewöhn dir an, dich klarer und genauer auszudrücken, sonst wird das ganze in sinnloses Wischiwaschi ausarten...
> 
> Lies einfach mal nach: http://www.w3.org/2001/sw/
> 
> dort findest du auch weiterführende Links (etwa zum Background, das ganze war in Logikerkreisen schon lange abgehandelt)



Hi!
Sorry für meine unklare Ausdrucksweise.
Ich hab schon viel über das ganze gelesen aber leider scheint es so, als würde ich es nicht verstehen.

Vielleicht kann ja irgdnewer in einem, oder auch mehreren Sätzen erklären, was der Unterschied von einer Ontologie zu Metadaten ist.

Ist eine Ontologie nicht eine Definition von Begriffen und ihren Beziehungen?
Sind Metadaten nicht Daten über Daten?
Dublin Core stellt zum Beispiel 15 Elemente wie Author,Date usw.  als Metadaten Beschreibungselemente zu Verfügung. Ist Dublin Core eine Ontologie? Laut Homepage handelt es sich um einen Metadaten-Standard.

Meine Frage:
Wie ist der Zusammenhang von Metadaten(Standards) und Ontologien?

lg
roger


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Apr 2005)

typische ontologische Frage: Was ist Existenz?

typische Metadaten-Frage: Wie packe ich die Existenz in xml?


----------

